

Obama "delays" promised elimination of capital gains taxes on start-ups till 2014 - miked
http://business.theatlantic.com/2009/03/talk_and_walk.php

======
panda88
Tax the rich, change carried interest capital gains rules and now leaving
startups out in the cold.

Can Obama find any more ways to take the incentive to succeed away from
Americans?

He is killing the American dream and trying to implement Karl Marx's dream.
Good night America, so sad to see you go.

------
miked
It's not just the lost profits to the founders that will hurt. The bigger
damage might be that angels and VCs will now have less incentive to invest.
That means more startups won't make it.

